# Anyone tried anything else??



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I understand most ppl feed there p's a range of foods but has anyone tried feeding their p's any greens?? I know its possible because my p's have eatin green peas, beans, and carrots.. just curious if anyone else has had a attempt at it? plz post..


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't but am defently curious to what people have fed and I would like to try some soon.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I tried froozen mixed veg, before. When I had ten 2-3" babies I feed it to them. Some ate and looked for more and a few just watched it float by. My six rbp's I have now will eat the froozen greens from the variety pack I get from the lfs.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you want to try veges your best bet is to stuff them inside a peice of shrimp or whatever you are feeding them. Thats how they get the majority of their fiber in the wild.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why even bother?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Why even bother?


why not?? just wanted to know if i'm the only one who has piranhas dat eat greens.. Majority of ppl believe dat piranhas only eat feeders, fish fillets, shrimp etc.. piranhas are omnivores, not carnivores.. don't get me wrong their diet is mostly meat but they can also eat fruit, seeds so on.. i was only curious dats all


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Why even bother?


same reason people try and eat fiber..cleans it alll out


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I have had success feeding my rhom greens and veggies like thin slices of potato, broccolli, and green beans. I dunno. Worked for me.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm wonder if hape has anything to do with it. I may try that tonight. Slice up some veggies so they are long and kinda look like minnows. Never tried to feed mine veggies but have heard others having success. In the wild you would think berries and other vegetation would be a large part of their diet being its pretty plentiful and easy to get.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> I understand most ppl feed there p's a range of foods but has anyone tried feeding their p's any greens?? I know its possible because my p's have eatin green peas, beans, and carrots.. just curious if anyone else has had a attempt at it? plz post..


My old Spilo used to eat greeen beans, sun flower seeds, and stuff like that.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

When i had baby reds i fed them peas and they seemes to enjoy them


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

never tried greens but a have a pleco in with my p's and when I drop a algae wafer in they stop going after whatever meat I give them and go after the damn wafer. The pleco has to chase the p's away in order to get a bite at the wafer.

Do wafers have any nutritional benefit for p's? I'm sure its not bad but should I drop a few more in for the p's to munch down on as well.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

My pygos have attacked some veggies that I was trying to feed feed my pacu.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

i fed my p's cucumber and they nipped at it but mostly left it alone.


----------

